# whats it liek to live in canada?



## x-emmi (Jan 26, 2009)

hi to all,

whats it like living in canada? whats the cosat of living?crime rate education,schooling ect....

abit about us...
were 23 years old with a baby of 3months that of course is now our center of our world  and now thinking for his future..
we are looking at different places to move to in the future where would be possible to have a good education and good life style for your son.
at present we live in france but our hoping to sell up very soon.

ne info grateful


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi x-emmi

Canada is such a large country and each province is different from the next. Any chance that you can narrow it down a bit so that we can provide information pertinent to the areas you're thinking of relocating to?


----------



## x-emmi (Jan 26, 2009)

Oggy said:


> Hi x-emmi
> 
> Canada is such a large country and each province is different from the next. Any chance that you can narrow it down a bit so that we can provide information pertinent to the areas you're thinking of relocating to?


very true sorry lol 
probably the french part 'Quebec'and around that area as my partner is french.


----------



## Annabell (Nov 10, 2007)

x-emmi said:


> very true sorry lol
> probably the french part 'Quebec'and around that area as my partner is french.



Where in France are you? We're also in France and considering a move to Canada.
Annabell


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

Lets swap houses!!


----------



## x-emmi (Jan 26, 2009)

Annabell said:


> Where in France are you? We're also in France and considering a move to Canada.
> Annabell



were in limoges area 87 what about you?
we want to sell up here and move on


----------



## x-emmi (Jan 26, 2009)

crockett said:


> Lets swap houses!!


lol where u live?
you want come to france?


----------



## crockett (Feb 4, 2009)

I need to go back to the Uk first..but a house in France would be a nice retreat.we live on Vancouver Island The warmest place in Canada a smallish(had big as England&Scotland) Island in the Pacific ocean!! house link below

One Percent Realty - 1721 Westlock Road, Val Nicholls


----------



## x-emmi (Jan 26, 2009)

hi,
thats a lovely house you got over there,if you dont mind me asking why you wana move?
we got a place in the vienne its a small cottage with one large bedroom,one small bedroom (no window)bathroom,toliet and open lounge kitchen with open fire its pretty cute and cosy its got a barn attached and 2heacters of land (sorry for spelling)we did want to convert the barn into a house and maybe build another house on the land but our plans have changed so has'nt happened.
if you would like to chat contact me on [email protected]


----------



## dazzert66 (Mar 1, 2009)

*french house*

Hi we are looking to move to Vancouver area,we have a house for sale in South France on the mediteranean near the spanish border,we have lived here for 6 years and now think it's time for a move to give the kids a better life,they are both fluent French and English so canada seems a good choice.France is expensive now unless your retired and don't have to work (wages here are very poor).
We have a 2 bed house with small garden in a hamlet of 4 other houses near the beutiful town of Ceret which is famous for Picasso and its huge cherry harvest.
The house is on the market for €220000 ono.


----------

